# Feeling OK today!



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Get tired of looking at the board and seeing a thread titled "I'm really feeling down today" - reminding me how lousy I felt a few days ago!

I think our "Waiver of Dissolution" is complete - one last edit to make. Still might reach my "goal" of having this thing final before the end of January.

Hot tub party at my house this weekend?


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool!!!


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

we should have a yearly convention from this forum somewhere hot and nice


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

It would be a hoot to meet everyone. You get a mental picture of people from their posts, but they may not look at all like what you think they will. A guessing game would be fun!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Adding some chlorine! It's an 8 seater!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Get tired of looking at the board and seeing a thread titled "I'm really feeling down today" - reminding me how lousy I felt a few days ago!
> 
> I think our "Waiver of Dissolution" is complete - one last edit to make. Still might reach my "goal" of having this thing final before the end of January.
> 
> Hot tub party at my house this weekend?


I'll invite my biker friends.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Conrad said:


> I'll invite my biker friends.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AND tonight is cheap wine and frozen pizza night!!!

(wife's weekend with the kids!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

So why not a steak and good Cognac then?!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So why not a steak and good Cognac then?!


I have a 2010 bottle of wine with some sort of Penguin on the front - imported from Australia! And a Tombstone pizza!

Gonna either watch a few episodes of American Horror Story - or the remake of Fright Night that came out a year or so ago.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Good pizza - decent wine (not too much either) - and two episodes of that really creepy American Horror story show - and a bit of Hot Tub time - made for a pleasant evening of quality alone time.

Hope you all are doing OK today.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

You are sounding so much better. 
gotta love that rollercoaster.

Sounds like a very pleasant way to spend a Saturday. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I really should use the hot tub more...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Did a few push-ups, squats, crunches at home tonight. Fixed dinner - no fast food - for me and the girls. Had a good productive day at work.

And - did a last look at the "papers" - which I plan to sign at lunch tomorrow, assuming I can get out of the office and find a notary at the bank.


----------

